# IELTS Writing 8+ Band



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

I took the IELTS a few weeks ago and received 9/9/7.5/9 (L, R, W, S) and I have a question for the people who have gotten 8+ in their IELTS *Writing*. What do you do if you don't know anything about the given topic? I understand most questions are not TOO difficult but looking over some recent exam questions on various websites, I honestly don't think I could write a band 8 essay in the allotted 40 minutes (for the essay). 

What is the best advice you could give me for my lack of creativity? I am doing my best to look at as many past exam questions as I can but is there anything you guys can suggest to combat this problem?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Jack369,

I know exactly what you mean as my 1st time score was exactly the same as yours... And, it got worse in the 2nd attempt (9,9,9, W-7)....

I would recommend only 1 thing... "practice". Look at the sample writing essay questions online and attempt them replicating the exam scenario... Then, get some English teacher to assess your writing and improve from there.

I believe you have already read a lot about other minor points, e.g., avoiding slangs, essay structure, punctuations, vocabulary, etc.

Not to discourage you, but after the 2nd attempt, I put my pen down and went for State Sponsorship as I didn't see much point in wasting the money and effort all over again on IELTS.

All the best!


----------



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

amittal said:


> Hi Jack369,
> 
> I know exactly what you mean as my 1st time score was exactly the same as yours... And, it got worse in the 2nd attempt (9,9,9, W-7)....
> 
> ...


haha I wish i could go for state sponsorship but I only have 50 points so SS would put me at 55


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

jack369 said:


> I took the IELTS a few weeks ago and received 9/9/7.5/9 (L, R, W, S) and I have a question for the people who have gotten 8+ in their IELTS *Writing*. What do you do if you don't know anything about the given topic? I understand most questions are not TOO difficult but looking over some recent exam questions on various websites, I honestly don't think I could write a band 8 essay in the allotted 40 minutes (for the essay).
> 
> What is the best advice you could give me for my lack of creativity? I am doing my best to look at as many past exam questions as I can but is there anything you guys can suggest to combat this problem?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


First thing 1st- Nobody checks how wisely you have stated facts in IELTS; they simply test whatever you are writing makes sense and adheres to their expectations for grammatical, lexical and structural english. So don't bother about creativity or knowing the topic.

Idea is to keep it simple and accurate. 

In case you have not been to, check dcielts site, which helped me to understand the basic principle of writing

All the best for your preparation!


----------

